
Cssnext: use tomorrow’s CSS syntax, today - tbassetto
http://cssnext.io/
======
selfsimilar
I'd recommend getting a native English speaker to proof-read your text. 'More
faster' was used repeatedly on the page and should be simply 'faster'. There
were a few other typos, (e.g. 'A bug fixed will be released ASAP.') and very
non-idiomatic sentence constructions. It might be a solid undercarriage, but
now's the time to polish the hood.

Also, I'd def. remove the movie screenshots. You could still use imagery that
evokes the film but isn't trademarked or under copyright - like an image (not
from the film) of flaming tire tracks for example.

~~~
MoOx_
Thanks for reporting that. I am french and the website is really fresh (pushed
this morning). I will do my best to improve it and remove images.

~~~
artmageddon
In the part with, "Why cssnext?" there's "Prior 2015", which is sorta correct
but might be better worded with "Before 2015," or "Prior to 2015"...

------
Wintamute
Can anyone give me a top level overview of why I should use cssnext, and not
for example just roll my own postcss pipeline?

~~~
MoOx_
cssnext is following w3c standards. That's the only reason, and the best one I
think.

------
leepowers
Can I run this in-browser without the command line? LESS is very easy to get
started with - just include less.js and a developer can start writing LESS
right away: [http://lesscss.org/#client-side-usage-browser-
options](http://lesscss.org/#client-side-usage-browser-options) \- anything
similar for cssnext?

Does cssnext support source maps? This is an important feature for any non-
trivial project, as it lets a developer inspect how the rules in the source
language are translated into the rules read by the browser. Support for source
maps in Chrome Developer Tools makes a workflow much more efficient:
[https://developer.chrome.com/devtools/docs/css-
preprocessors](https://developer.chrome.com/devtools/docs/css-preprocessors)

~~~
MoOx_
cssnext has some features that LESS doesn't like auto prefixing CSS rules
according to your browser scope. So it rely on caniuse database which is why
it's not a good idea to use it on the client side. That being said, there is a
playground so you can try it
[http://cssnext.io/playground/](http://cssnext.io/playground/)

SourceMap is supported, see options
[http://cssnext.io/usage/#sourcemap](http://cssnext.io/usage/#sourcemap)

------
adam12
I'm surprised they are using copyrighted images from a movie as their
background.

~~~
MoOx_
Good point. I will add credits for the images. Not sure if it's enough but
it's a start.

~~~
pluma
That's not how copyright works.

You don't have a license for those images, so you can't use them. Period.

Fair use only applies under certain circumstances where using copyrighted
materials is necessary (e.g. satire or discussion). Even if you don't use them
commercially, you can't just use them like that.

~~~
pcthrowaway
So how about all these slideshow presentations we see online (or videos of
presentations, etc.) that use clips from movies, TV shows, memes, and so on?
Are the copyrighted materials really _necessary_ in those? I'd argue they're
as necessary to a presentation as they are to a website, yet you never hear
people on HN comment that the copyrighted material is out of place in those
settings.

~~~
dspillett
They would probably come under some commonly accepted exception such as
homage, humour, demonstration, reporting, and so on. The examples currently on
this page the images in question are part of the page design so are
functioning as part of a derived work.

Distinctions like this are rather fuzzy, but I think this sits the other side
of the line _most_ people would draw then the pages you mention.

(For reference, dear reader, in case the pages changes between me writing this
and you reading it, the linked page contains stills from Back To The Future
used as background images.)

------
menor
I looked into this for my current project, but in my opinion you have to leave
behind too many things if you do this instead of Sass. Namely:

-No mixins

-No maps

-No loops and conditionals

Maybe a couple of years ago, but now that libsass runs so fast I still don't
see the point of using this.

~~~
aquilaFiera
Because you're writing standards-track CSS. That's the reason. If that doesn't
appeal to you, then that's understandable. It does appeal to some, myself
included.

In addition, it's built using PostCSS (meaning you can use cssnext as a plugin
into PostCSS.) Using PostCSS you can achieve all of your bullet points. Today.

~~~
menor
Of course that this can appeal to people, I'm just curious about what I'm
missing. That PostCSS looks more useful to me, you're right. What is the
alternative to the standards-track CSS that could benefit from this?

------
pluma
How is this different from Myth ([http://www.myth.io/](http://www.myth.io/))?

~~~
MoOx_
\- more features

\- way faster

\- less bugs

\- maintained

~~~
pluma
Sounds good. Thanks.

------
posabs
I'm thinking about starting integrating this into my projects. However there
is a couple of things that irritate me,

\- SASS is already serving all my needs

\- Current css frameworks are all on sass or less

\- Specs could change before CSS4 is released.

~~~
MoOx_
\- Good for you :)

\- You probably don't need a framework

\- There is no such things as CSS 4
[http://www.xanthir.com/b4Ko0](http://www.xanthir.com/b4Ko0) . That said,
cssnext will handle features like babeljs, using different stages. An issue is
opened for this
[https://github.com/cssnext/cssnext/issues/100](https://github.com/cssnext/cssnext/issues/100)

~~~
webXL
"You probably don't need a framework"

Care to explain? And how does babeljs fit in?

------
MoOx_
It's cssnext, not Cssnext or CSSNext :)

[http://cssnext.io/it-s-cssnext-not-CSSNext/](http://cssnext.io/it-s-cssnext-
not-CSSNext/)

~~~
batuhanicoz
HN automatically makes the first letter of the title uppercase AFAIK.

~~~
taylorfausak
That is true. I think you can work around it by prepending a space to the
title. So this one would be " cssnext: use tomorrow's CSS syntax, today".

